

The Vatican joins the search for alien life - cwan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/6536400/The-Vatican-joins-the-search-for-alien-life.html

======
jacquesm
"However, just as the Church eventually made accommodations after Copernicus
and Galileo showed that the Earth was not the centre of the universe, and when
it belatedly accepted the truth of Darwin's theory of evolution, Catholic
leaders say that alien life can be aligned with the Bible’s teachings."

Well, colour me surprised! Anything that we will find in the future, no matter
how much it will totally demolish the bibles teachings, will be (and shall be)
aligned with the bibles teachings, it doesn't matter how contorted the
alignment will be.

To _not_ align with reality would be the end of the church, and since that
would mean all these cats would have to get day jobs instead of picking
peoples pockets you can bet that they will align.

The day the pontiff gets up, tells his following it was a sham all along and
apologizes without reservation for all the past and present misdeeds, and then
abdicates will be the day hell will - proverbially speaking - freeze over.

